# Chicken won't walk



## chickiepoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Last Friday, a fox got into my yard and had one of my chickens in its mouth. I ran out screaming and it dropped the chicken and ran. She has some feathers missing on the top of her wing, but that is all of the injuries I can see and no blood anywhere. The problem is, she wont stand up or walk. She can move her legs and feet but can't seem to stand up. Any suggestions? I am a new chicken mom and trying to find a vet in the City for help with a chicken has been impossible.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

chickiepoo said:


> Last Friday, a fox got into my yard and had one of my chickens in its mouth. I ran out screaming and it dropped the chicken and ran. She has some feathers missing on the top of her wing, but that is all of the injuries I can see and no blood anywhere. The problem is, she wont stand up or walk. She can move her legs and feet but can't seem to stand up. Any suggestions? I am a new chicken mom and trying to find a vet in the City for help with a chicken has been impossible.


*My guess is a nerve or spinal injury. If she eats and drinks that is a good sign. Keep her isolated from the other birds so the injury is not made worse. Cross your fingers and give her time, hopefully, to mend. However, the damage may be beyond healing and euthanizing her is the only option. If you see no improvement in a couple weeks...*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Provide her with a small pen with no roosts. Food and water needs to be close at hand. One low-dose aspirin dissolved in a half cup of drinking water may help with the pain.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Look her over carefully for swelling and other signs of infection. Should there be any indictions of infection I'd put her on a five-day regimen of broad spectrum antibiotics.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look for a large animal vet. They very often are willing to see our birds. 

Hopefully, you're not so deep in the city it would take all day to reach a farm animal vet.

What Dan said about the aspirin is good advice. If she's hurting a bunch she's not wanting to move. That's if there are no internal injuries.


----------



## chickiepoo (Mar 4, 2021)

danathome said:


> *My guess is a nerve or spinal injury. If she eats and drinks that is a good sign. Keep her isolated from the other birds so the injury is not made worse. Cross your fingers and give her time, hopefully, to mend. However, the damage may be beyond healing and euthanizing her is the only option. If you see no improvement in a couple weeks...*


if it was a spinal injury, wouldn't she not be able to move her legs?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

chickiepoo said:


> if it was a spinal injury, wouldn't she not be able to move her legs?





chickiepoo said:


> if it was a spinal injury, wouldn't she not be able to move her legs?


*Not necessarily, The spine can be damaged without the spinal cord being completey broken.*

*The missing feathers on her upper wing does suggest the fox had her over the back*.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Look for a large animal vet. They very often are willing to see our birds.
> 
> Hopefully, you're not so deep in the city it would take all day to reach a farm animal vet.
> 
> What Dan said about the aspirin is good advice. If she's hurting a bunch she's not wanting to move. That's if there are no internal injuries.


Yes, try to reach a farm vet. They usually have office staff and a dispatcher and can return a call to you between farm visits.


----------

